# Fehler bei Modeminstallation



## mein_name (25. März 2006)

Hab ein ADSL Speedtouch USB Modem. Wollte dieses mit Hilfe dieser Dokumentation auf Suse 10.0 installieren:

http://de.opensuse.org/SDB:Alcatel_SpeedTouch_USB_DSL_Modem_einrichten

Hat auch super funktioniert bis zur Eingabe von "make install", seht selbst:

*linux:~/mgmt # make install*
cp speedmgmt /usr/sbin/
mkdir -p /etc/hotplug/usb
cp speedtouch /etc/hotplug/usb/speedtouch
chmod a-wrx /etc/hotplug/usb/speedtouch
chmod u+rx /etc/hotplug/usb/speedtouch
mv /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap.bak
*mv: cannot stat `/etc/hotplug/usb.usermap': No such file or directory
make: *** [install] Error 1*

Die Pakete make, gcc und glibc-devel sind installiert!!

Also ich bitte um euer Hilfe!


----------



## LarsT (27. März 2006)

Die Datei usb.usermap ist nur bei der Nutzung bestimmter USB-Geräte vorhanden. Gibt es des öfteren, das Dateien nur bei Verwendung vorhanden sind.
Bei den meisten Fällen hilft es, eine Dummy-Datei zu erzeugen, dazu speicherst du einfach mit einem Editor eine leere Datei mit dem entsprechenden Namen im Verzeichnis ab.


----------



## mein_name (28. März 2006)

Hab das so gemacht wie du gesagt hast. Hat auch gut ausgesehen jedoch bekomm ich jetzt das:

linux:~/mgmt # make install
cp speedmgmt /usr/sbin/
mkdir -p /etc/hotplug/usb
cp speedtouch /etc/hotplug/usb/speedtouch
chmod a-wrx /etc/hotplug/usb/speedtouch
chmod u+rx /etc/hotplug/usb/speedtouch
mv /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap.bak
*cat /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap.bak | grep -v speedtouch > /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap
make: *** [install] Error 1*

danke nochmals


----------

